# Never move to Milton Keynes



## Carousel (Mar 8, 2015)

Never move to Milton Keynes


Never move to Milton Keynes
A parking lot where boredom screams
It’s not a place to live your dreams
In Milton Keynes
~
Cloned boxes standing row by row
Lit at night by vomit glow
Where the concrete mushrooms grow
In Milton Keynes
~
An architect hired for a day
Doodled a grid or so they say
Then moved a hundred miles away
From Milton Keynes​


----------



## escorial (Mar 8, 2015)

ha...more fun please..if it's serious piece..more of that to


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 8, 2015)

Good one, Carousel. They used to say that when Milton Keynes was built, all the coffee cup rings on the plans were interpreted as roundabouts. Do they still have the concrete cows?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 8, 2015)

A perfect summation of the worst place I ever had the misfortune to visit. Any reason for not mentioning the concrete cows?


----------



## QDOS (Mar 8, 2015)

Ha! Ha! Been there wife got a parking ticket once.
  I remember the concrete cows,
  [FONT=&Verdana]Not a place for who, what, where, and how’s.

QDOS
[/FONT]


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 8, 2015)

Your choice of subject matter for poems-- always a sheer delight and a wonderful surprise! I have never been there, and now, am so glad... Thank you for a bewitching read... Peace always... Julia


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 8, 2015)

Football supporters would tell you that MK is a suburb of Wimbledon.
I had to laugh with the poem because I'm from a "new" town as well so could empathise with the sentiments.


----------



## Carousel (Mar 11, 2015)

We have never embraced the imported grid layout for new towns, especially when we sprinkle them with our love for roundabouts.  But then, for the American tourist finding their way round London on foot is a nightmare and it’s usually no good asking passers by for directions as their likely to be fellow tourists and as lost as you are. 

Just a fun piece, I like to mix the content when I write poetry, on the something for everyone basis and it also keeps me from being bored.

Thanks for your nice comments.

Cari.


----------



## Burroughs (Mar 11, 2015)

Really great Poem. I've never been to Milton Keynes, I think I will continue to avoid the place


----------



## Sonata (Mar 11, 2015)

I went to Milton Keynes once when my sister was visiting and she wanted to go to the market as she had read about it.  I had not even known that the place had a market but it did and my sister bought something for me, which she wrapped and labelled "Not to be opened until I have gone".

It was a doorbell.  Not a normal doorbell however, but one which played different chimes each time it was pressed.  Like the chimes of the ice-cream vans that assault our ears almost non-stop during the summer, when about three or four different vans come round.

However, as she had taken it out of the box before wrapping it I had no idea...  until I fitted it!


----------



## aj47 (Mar 11, 2015)

I only know of it from a book.  But I did know of the concrete cows.   They feature prominently.


----------



## Jeko (Mar 11, 2015)

I live there. The poem's pretty accurate. 

The final stanza loses its rhythm though, unless I'm reading it incorrectly. A more sustained pace would give the poem the same kind of repetitive monotony that encapsulates driving around MK, which might drive the point even further home.


----------



## Carousel (Mar 11, 2015)

I’m a bit puzzled as the nine other members who posted had no trouble with the rhythm but I bow to your experience; after all you have to live there.


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 12, 2015)

a light-hearted  little gem- the rhythm seems fine (spot on in fact) to me but it's all in how you read un-punctuated poetry or a rhythmic piece. The opposite is true for me, your piece makes we want to visit  and see the concrete cows in Milton Keynes

my warmest
bob


----------

